# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Liityntäpysäköinnin merkitys joukkoliikenteen käytölle

## Mikko Laaksonen

> Meillä vallitsevalla poliittisella maaperällä panostaisin nykyistä enemmän Park and ride -periaatteeseen hyödyntäen lähijunaa ja metroa runkoreitteinä.


Rattivaunun viestissään esille ottama liityntäpysäköinnin merkitys on aihe, jota mielelläni pyörittelen vähän pidempään. Olen nyt joutunut pohtimaan itse sitä Varsinais-Suomen paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittelyn kanssa.

Liityntäpysäköinnillä voi olla todellista merkitystä vain kolmessa tapauksessa:
Liityntäpysäköinnillä hoidetaan maaseututaajaman tai pikkukaupungin yhteyksiä suureen keskukseen.Liityntäpysäköintiä hyödynnetään kaukoliikenteessäLiityntäpysäköinnillä katkaistaan keskukseen suuntautuva liikennevirta kaupunkiseudun rajalle.Näissä tapauksissa liityntäpysäköinti voi aidosti lisätä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ja se on taloudellisesti mahdollista. Maaseututaajamassa tai pikkukaupungissa tonttimaa on halpaa ja liityntäpysäköijiä aina varsin vähän, jolloin pieni alue riittää. Kaukoliikenteessä pysäköinnistä maksetaan ekstraa ja ajomatka on liian pitkä. Seudun rajalle tullessa liityntäpysäköinti voidaan sijoittaa muuten arvottomalle alueelle esimerkiksi moottoritien melualueelle.

Sen sijaan kaupunkiseudun sisäisessä liikenteessä laajamittainen liityntäpysäköinti on aina taloudellisesti mahdoton ratkaisu joko liityntäpysäköinnin kustannusten tai sen viemän tonttialan takia.

Tämä johtuu yksinkertaisista taloudellisista ja kaupunkisuunnittelullisista tosiasioista.

Jos liityntäpysäköinti sijoitetaan pysäköintilaitokseen, yhden paikan hinta on noin 15-25 000 e / kpl. 1000 autopaikan laitos maksaa tällöin 15-25 Me. Sillä hinnalla saa 2,5-5 km pikaraitiotietä tai kevyttä paikallisjunarataa (5-10 Me/km). 1000 as/km2 tiheydellä tämä tarkoittaa 2500 - 5000 asukasta, 2000 as/km2 tiheydellä 5000 - 10000 asukasta. Liityntäpysäköintipaikalla on yleensä todennäköisesti noin käynti päivässä (eli keskustaan töihin menevä henkilö) jolloin 1000 autopaikan laitos vastaa noin 1250 käyttäjää. On itsestään selvää, että jo 2500 asukasta tuottaa enemmän käyttöä.

Jos liityntäpysäköinti toteutetaan kenttänä, alue oltaisiin voitu käyttää esimerkiksi asuinrakentamiseen. Jos yksi autopaikka vie 25 m2 (optimistista), 1000 autopaikkaa vie 25 000 m2 eli 2,5 ha. Tonttitehokkuudella 1,0 (väljä kerrostalokortteli tai hyvin tiivis puutalokortteli) sille mahtuu 25 000 m2 asuntoja, eli asuntoja noin 500 - 1000 asukkaalle (50-25 m2/asukas). Taaskin, aivan pysäkin viereen toteutetun 500-1000 asukkaan asuinkorttelin voidaan olettaa tuottavan enemmän käyttöä kuin 1000 autopaikkaa. Lisäksi 25 000 k-m2 rakennusoikeuden arvo Helsingissä, Turussa tai Tampereella on vähintään 5 Me (200 e-k-m/2), jolla kaupunki voisi taaskin rakentaa esim 0,5 - 1 km lisää rataa.

Aivan pysäkin vieressä oleva kortteli voitaisiin toki kaavoittaa esim tehokkuudella 2,0 (= kaupunkimainen umpikortteli) jolloin asukasmäärä ja rakennusoikeuden arvo olisi kaksinkertainen.

Suurimittaisessa liityntäpysäköinnissä kaupunkiseudun sisäistä liikennettä   varten ei ole mitään mieltä. Se merkitsee joukkoliikenneasemien vieressä olevan maan tuhlausta tai rahan tuhlausta. 

Summa summarum: Liityntäpysäköinnin suunnittelu on järkevää kylien ja pikkukaupunkien liikennettä varten (volyymi pieni, maa halpaa), kaukoliikenteeseen (erityistapaus) ja kaupunkiseudun rajalle (mieluiten käyttäen arvotonta maata kuten moottoritien melualuetta). Kaupunkiseudun sisällä liityntäpysäköintiin kuluva rahalla tai tonttimaalla voidaan saada enemmän käyttäjiä, jos se käytetään linjan pidentämiseen tai lisärakentamiseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jepulis. Liityntäpysäköinti on aika marginaalihommaa. Parempi tehdä kunnon joukkoliikenneverkko, jolla on maksimaalinen saavutettavuus. Eipähän tarvihe sitten ajella autolla laisin.
> 
> Nykyiset VR:n asemien yhteydessä olevat liityntäpysäköintipaikatkin palvelevat (hyvin) käytännössä vain niitä, jotka pääsevät suoraan yhdellä siirtymällä liityntäasemalta kohdeasemalle ja varsinainen matkakohde (vaikkapa se työpaikka) on ihan siinä aseman lähellä. Muuten kyllä on kova kiusaus ajaa autolla perille, vaikka sitten vähän ruuhkassakin seisoen.


En allekirjoita tuota että liityntäpysäköinti olisi marginaalihommaa. Se on monelle pientalovaltaisilla alueilla asuvilla ja lapset-tarhaan vievillä nopein ja ainoa kelvollinen tapa päästä töihin. Jos työpaikan päässä ei saa autoaan pysäköityä minnekään järkevään paikkaan, niin nopea juna + reipas kävely on paljon nopeampi ja vaivattomampi tapa pästä perille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## jhaarni

> En allekirjoita tuota että liityntäpysäköinti olisi marginaalihommaa. Se on monelle pientalovaltaisilla alueilla asuvilla ja lapset-tarhaan vievillä nopein ja ainoa kelvollinen tapa päästä töihin. Jos työpaikan päässä ei saa autoaan pysäköityä minnekään järkevään paikkaan, niin nopea juna + reipas kävely on paljon nopeampi ja vaivattomampi tapa pästä perille.


Jep, marginaalihommalla tarkoitan siis sitä, että sen merkitys joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteelle ei ole kovin suuri. Tai ainakin oli tarkoitus tarkoittaa  :Wink: 

- Janne

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jep, marginaalihommalla tarkoitan siis sitä, että sen merkitys joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteelle ei ole kovin suuri. Tai ainakin oli tarkoitus tarkoittaa


Mitä oikein tarkoitat käyttöasteella? Millaiset vaikutukset käyttöasteeseen luulet että olisi, jos liityntäpysäköintimahdollisuudesta rautatie- ja metroasemilla luovuttaisiin? Ehkä koko pk-seudulla aika pienet, mutta tietyillä asuinalueilla joita se koskee, kuitenkin aika isot. 

t. Rainer

----------


## jhaarni

> Mitä oikein tarkoitat käyttöasteella? Millaiset vaikutukset käyttöasteeseen luulet että olisi, jos liityntäpysäköintimahdollisuudesta rautatie- ja metroasemilla luovuttaisiin? Ehkä koko pk-seudulla aika pienet, mutta tietyillä asuinalueilla joita se koskee, kuitenkin aika isot.


Taisin käyttää väärää termiä, ehkä se kulkutapaosuus olisi parempi. Häyrynen käsittelee monipuolisessa tutkimuksessaan (Juha-Pekka Häyrynen, Joukkoliikenne eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa, 2005) aihetta jonkun verran. Lopullista tuomiota aiheesta ei synny, mutta näyttää siltä että liityntäpysäköinti ei ole kustannustehokasta kuin ehkä suurkaupungeissa. Merkittävämpiä kulkutapaosuuden lisäämistapoja ovat vaikkapa kevyen liikenteen integrointi, mutta ennen kaikkea verkon tiheys ja joukkoliikenteen saavutettavuus.

En tiedä, mitkä vaikutukset liityntäpysäköinnin lopettamisella olisi, mutta en kyllä lopettamista kannatakaan. Liityntäpysäköinnin varaan ei vaan pidä laskea liikaa eikä investoida älyttömästi. Olkoonkin "marginaalihommaa" kuten sanoin, se on kuitenkin osa hyvää kokonaispalvelua. 

- Janne

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Häyrynen käsittelee monipuolisessa tutkimuksessaan (Juha-Pekka Häyrynen, Joukkoliikenne eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa, 2005) aihetta jonkun verran. Lopullista tuomiota aiheesta ei synny, mutta näyttää siltä että liityntäpysäköinti ei ole kustannustehokasta kuin ehkä *suurkaupungeissa*.


Koska tämä tutkimus antaa erilaiset tulokset kuin ketjun alussa esitetyt:




> Liityntäpysäköinnillä voi olla todellista merkitystä vain kolmessa tapauksessa:
> 1. Liityntäpysäköinnillä hoidetaan maaseututaajaman tai *pikkukaupungin* yhteyksiä suureen keskukseen.
> 2. Liityntäpysäköintiä hyödynnetään kaukoliikenteessä
> 3. Liityntäpysäköinnillä katkaistaan keskukseen suuntautuva liikennevirta kaupunkiseudun rajalle.


...niin kannatan syvällisempää analyysiä aiheesta.

Ehkä ilmastollisista syistä moni valitsee Suomessa mielummin auton liityntäkulkuneuvokseen kuin bussin, raitiovaunun tai kevyen liikenteen, varsinkin jos on vietävä jälkikasvu päiväkotiin tms.

t. Rainer

----------


## jhaarni

> Koska tämä tutkimus antaa erilaiset tulokset kuin ketjun alussa esitetyt: 
> 
> ...niin kannatan syvällisempää analyysiä aiheesta.


Juu mä myös kannatan syvällisempää analyysia. Mutta ei nuo kaksi sinänsä ole ristiriidassa, koska tuon lauseen "Liityntäpysäköinnillä hoidetaan maaseututaajaman tai pikkukaupungin yhteyksiä suureen keskukseen" _suuri keskus_ varmaankin voi olla sellainen suurkaupunki. 

Häyrysellä itse asiassa _on_ aika syvällistä analyysia aiheesta, itse en vaan osaa tiiviistää oleellista siitä. Johtuu ehkä siitä, että kuten monet asiat, tuokaan ei ole yksiselitteinen. 

Lainaan tässä vain yhtä lyhyttä kappaletta, osittain koska dokumentista ei pysty copy-peistaamaan  :Icon Frown:  




> Liityntäpysäköinti ei yksin ole kovin tehokas keino nostaa joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuutta. Kulkumuodon vaihto vie aina aikaa, vaikka se olisi järjestetty hyvinkin. Esimerkiksi Gerondeau:n (1997) mielestä liityntäpysäköintiä tulisi käyttää vasta viimeisenä keinona ja silloinkin se voisi menestyä vain megalopoleissa. Toisaalta Mauer (2003) toteaa Saksassa erään syyn henkilöauton käyttöön kaupungin laita-alueilta keskustaan suuntautuvilla matkoilla olevan riittämättömät liityntäpysäköintimahdollisuudet.


Eli toisaalta, ja toisaalta  :Smile: 

- Janne

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Juu mä myös kannatan syvällisempää analyysia. Mutta ei nuo kaksi sinänsä ole ristiriidassa, koska tuon lauseen "Liityntäpysäköinnillä hoidetaan maaseututaajaman tai pikkukaupungin yhteyksiä suureen keskukseen" _suuri keskus_ varmaankin voi olla sellainen suurkaupunki.


Kyse on kai siitä mitä rajataan pikkukaupungiksi/maaseututaajamaksi. Onko esim Espoon Keskuksen seutu sellainen, vaikka se kuuluu hallinnollisesti isoon kaupunkiin? 




> Liityntäpysäköinti ei yksin ole kovin tehokas keino nostaa joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuutta. Kulkumuodon vaihto vie aina aikaa, vaikka se olisi järjestetty hyvinkin. Esimerkiksi Gerondeau:n (1997) mielestä liityntäpysäköintiä tulisi käyttää vasta viimeisenä keinona ja silloinkin se voisi menestyä vain megalopoleissa. Toisaalta Mauer (2003) toteaa Saksassa erään syyn henkilöauton käyttöön kaupungin laita-alueilta keskustaan suuntautuvilla matkoilla olevan riittämättömät liityntäpysäköintimahdollisuudet


Jotenkin tuntuu siltä että miten Keski-Euroopassa toimitaan, ei ihan sellaisenaan uppoa meikäläisiin olosuhteisiin. Keski-Euroopan ja Suomen välillä on eroja ilmaston, topografian ja senkin välillä miten ns arki pyöritetään, eli miten alle kouluikäisten hoito on järjestety, miten pitkät työpäivät ovat jne. 

Se tiedetään ainakin että meillä harrastetaan liityntäpysäköintiä eniten juuri kehäkolmosen ulkopuolella, jolloin junan nopeushyöty omalla autolla ajamiseen on suurin, sekä paikkakunnilla joissa pelkällä junalipulla ei saa vaihtaa bussiin, eli YTV-alueen ulkopuolelta.  Myös se, miten asutus ja erilaiset aktivitetit on järjestetty pikkukaupunkikeskusten ympärillä, on ratkaisevaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## jhaarni

> Se tiedetään ainakin että meillä harrastetaan liityntäpysäköintiä eniten juuri kehäkolmosen ulkopuolella, jolloin junan nopeushyöty omalla autolla ajamiseen on suurin, sekä paikkakunnilla joissa pelkällä junalipulla ei saa vaihtaa bussiin, eli YTV-alueen ulkopuolelta.  Myös se, miten asutus ja erilaiset aktivitetit on järjestetty pikkukaupunkikeskusten ympärillä, on ratkaisevaa.


Joo, olen esim. Kirkkonummella asuvilta kavereilta ymmärtänyt että siellä homma on ihan suosittua. Vaikka eivät nyt _itse_ kuitenkaan yleensä pysty tulemaan junalla töihin... 

- Janne

----------


## late-

> Ehkä ilmastollisista syistä moni valitsee Suomessa mielummin auton liityntäkulkuneuvokseen kuin bussin, raitiovaunun tai kevyen liikenteen, varsinkin jos on vietävä jälkikasvu päiväkotiin tms.


Oli niin tai näin, liityntäpysäköinnin kokonaismerkitys on silti aika pieni eli sikäli liityntäpysäköinti tuskin merkittävästi lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Esimerkkinä Itämetron varrella lienee tuhatkunta liityntäpysäköintipaikkaa. Metrolla tehdää päivittäin lähemmäs 200 000 matkaa, joten kahdella matkalla per pysäköintipaikka päästään jopa prosentin tasolle kokonaiskäytöstä.

Paikallista merkitystä liityntäpysäköinnillä toi tosiaan olla. Samoin liityntäpysäköinnillä on merkitystä Mikon ja Rainerin itse asiassa yksimielisesti mainitsemilla pienemmillä paikkakunnilla, joista jatketaan junalla suureen keskukseen eli pääkaupunkiseudulle. Vastaavasti melko harvaan rakennetuilla vanhoilla pientaloalueilla liitynnän kapasiteetti voi olla jossain suhteessa kysyntään. Tiheässä kaupunkiympäristössä liityntäpysäköinti on yleensä tehoton tapa käyttää maapinta-alaa ja maanalainen liityntäpysäköinti on suhteettoman kallista. Samalla maa-alalla tai rahalla saadaan näppärämminkin lisättyä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, kun kaavoitetaan asuntoja tai rakennetaan lisää joukkoliikennettä.

Liityntäpysäköinnin kohtuullinen tarjonta on joka tapauksessa osa hyvää joukkoliikenteen kokonaistarjontaa. Joillekin joukkoliikenteen käytön ehtona voi varmasti olla mahdollisuus edes silloin tällöin tehdä liityntämatka autolla. Liityntäpysäköinnin käytön ehdoksi on myös vähitellen tulossa voimassa oleva joukkoliikennelippu, joten liityntäparkeista tulee silloin myös oiva kaupanpäällinen joukkoliikenteen vakiokäyttäjille esimerkiksi viikonlopun ostosreissuille.

----------

